# Reading the KJV in 2011



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never used the KJV as my primary Bible, probably in large part because no church I've ever attended has used it regularly in public worship. I've never read it through in its entirety, but in honor of the 400th I'm using it in my devotions this year and am starting to use it in family worship as well. Now that I'm reading it with more regularity, I'm thinking that I might start reading it much more often in the future. I also recently picked up Leland Ryken's book on the legacy of the King James Bible. 

Is anyone else who usually uses another version also reading the KJV this year? If so, what edition are you using? I'm using Horner's plan and my TBS Windsor Text Edition, although I've missed a few days of late. A text only edition with no marginal notes has its drawbacks, but I find it's ideal for using something like Horner's plan where the idea is to get through the text, making note of anything you want to follow up on later.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the reading plan with or without Apocrypha?


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm working on a second read through the KJV.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Is the reading plan with or without Apocrypha?



Well to really do it right, I suppose you'd have to read the original AV 1611 with Apocrypha. I have seen some new reprints of the 1611 published this year (well at least one, by Nelson) but I don't think they have the Apocrypha. Of course, no Trinitarian Bible Society edition will include it. My understanding is that that was one of the reasons for them separating from the British and Foreign Bible Society, along with the inclusion of Unitarians. My guess is that someone would probably have to pay an arm and a leg to get a KJV with the Apocrypha in the USA. There's the little red Oxford hardback edition that is published as a separate book, but the print is tiny. 

I'll be doing good to get through the 66 canonical books by the end of the year if I don't get into a more consistent routine.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jan 31, 2011)

KJV w/ Apocrypha
Paperback Edition
Another Paperback
Hardcover
Another Hardcover (Earlier edition?)

Of course there's the "1611 Editions" from Hendrickson.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2011)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> KJV w/ Apocrypha
> Paperback Edition
> Another Paperback
> Hardcover
> ...



The last link just looks like another edition of Norton's New Cambridge Paragraph Bible that was published about 5 years ago. I'm not aware of it being revised. It's a critical edition that attempts to clear up some alleged errors in later editions of the AV, such as the 1769 Oxford edition, which is the one in common use.

I forgot that the Hendrickson editions had the Apocrypha, but I've never looked at them that closely.


----------

